# They aint gone yet...



## marc (May 21, 2004)

Got to fish with Tarponchaser and my dad on Saturday. Lots of sharks and jacks, but managed to leader 2 outa 3 hookups. All fish were big with the biggest pushing 170 caught by TC. Water temp was 78. I hope they stick around for a few more weeks.

more pictures at projecttarpon.com


----------



## Bill C (May 23, 2004)

Nice!

I hope they stick around for a few more weeks. I might even be able to get down there and give them a try.

It sure looks like you have it figured out Marc.


----------



## eesmike (Aug 18, 2010)

That's a beauty! I went down to give it a try myself. Had several people tell me that they were gone. I'm glad they were wrong. We landed a small one, guessing 30 lbs, then got two jumps out of one that was twice that big. He spit the hook back at us.

Also caught sharks, kings, smacks, oversize and slot reds, it was all on Sunday though. Rough as hell on Saturday didn't do well, Sunday is when it all happened.

So yes, they're still there!


----------



## TrueblueTexican (Aug 29, 2005)

I see dat surf breakin back dere, ya was in da washin machine rockin and rollin !!! Sure wish we were back down, all last week would have been primo.


----------



## b0whunter (Mar 7, 2005)

*Tarpon*

Hey Marc, you just off the island or up towards Rollover? I'm heading down Thursday. Thanks.


----------



## marc (May 21, 2004)

b0whunter said:


> Hey Marc, you just off the island or up towards Rollover? I'm heading down Thursday. Thanks.


About 110 miles southwest of Rollover


----------



## b0whunter (Mar 7, 2005)

Wow, that's a little far for my rig but Thanks.


----------



## Tarponchaser (May 25, 2005)

Went out of PA this evening ,,,,, 4-8.... saw another boat jump one about 3'.... we caught 3 jacks.

Suposed to be flat Thursday,,, plan to go out of PA go North & try to find some.... water temp was 80.

TC


----------



## marc (May 21, 2004)

4-8... I must have missed the phone call. I didnt know there were fish in Port A. Congrats!


----------



## Tarponchaser (May 25, 2005)

*Slight misunderstanding*

Fished from 4PM till 8PM. No bites, no hits, no errors.

TC


----------



## marc (May 21, 2004)

Oh, well congrats on zero errors!


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

Thanks for the report...nice to see those Tarpon. :biggrin:


----------

